# Opossums?



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Are 'normal' opossums available for purchase as a pet? I know STOS are and a few people have got opossums in america that have been rescued, but can we get them over here? 

Lastly - has anyone got a picture of an adult STO? I'd like to see how big they get in relation to us. What is the minimus size of enclosure for an STO? Is it really the 45cm cube Exo-terra? That seems a bit small to me. How easy are they to handle? I always imagine that when the enclosure os full of things to keep it happy it would be a bugger to get out and tame down. Any info please, thanks, Ben


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Virginia Opossum - £550.00 : TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association Theeeeeeeese??

I didnt know opossums are marsupials :O I wouldnt want to fiddle with their pouches!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah those! Think they are ace! I thought Rory might have some! And that seems an alright price too, not that I knew how much they might be.

Just want to know about the short tails now. Thanks, Ben


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

oooo i just had another look, its per pair too! nifty 

i <3 STO's :flrt:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

How many other opossums are there? I think they are so cool!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh god theres LOOOADS! Off the top of my head I can think of:
STO's
Virginia opossum
Four eyed opossum
Brush tailed opossum
Black shouldered opossum
pygmy opossum
short eared opossum
scaley tailed opossum
ringtail opossum
honey opossum
sugar gliders and the like...

And half of these are just group names of subspecies, theres tons and tons of diff species within these groups :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

we sold a pair of brush tailed's possums for someone earlier this year...

cute, but would not have wanted to stick my hand in the box with them!

N


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Nerys said:


> we sold a pair of brush tailed's possums for someone earlier this year...
> 
> cute, but would not have wanted to stick my hand in the box with them!
> 
> N


 Not even to tickle their pouches?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

no!!! i value my hands!!!!

N


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: Feather duster on the end of a stick? :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, tbh, more leave them alone!!!!!

N


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you mean the 'possums around here can fetch *$1,000.00* !!! geez! i need to get into the opposum business! thney are everywhere here. they are always in your trash here at night. easiest critter in the world to catch.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

HABU said:


> you mean the 'possums around here can fetch *$1,000.00* !!! geez! i need to get into the opposum business! thney are everywhere here. they are always in your trash here at night. easiest critter in the world to catch.


 :mf_dribble: when do i move in? :lol2:
Hehehe I really should get out of this habit of wanting to hug things that want to kill me :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

haha! opossums are sweet, inoffensive critters that just want to make a living and not be eaten. yes they are butt-ugly... in an adorable kinda way. i mean they don't fight or attack things... their big defense is to play 'possum and they are very good mothers. i've caught my share... they even come with a handle. they are also very a very primitive mammal... i'd think they would make good pets. a **** is smart and that causes problems sometimes but an opposum is dumb as a bag of hammers. give it an apple and it's happy. also they have that smile... about twenty dozen teeth. here we say, "GRINNIN LIKE A POSSUM" all the time. i've never kept one for more than a few days. i don't know how affectionate they are in captivity, probably not much, but i'd venture to say that they would be less problematic than a ****. who's kept american opposums here? i'd like to hear about them. i find an orphan baby now and then... poor things. nothing you can really do for them but hope they make it out there and don't wander around in the day time... those red tailed hawks are everywhere!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Opossums are the "new world" marsupials. The Possums in Australasia are POSSUMs (no O)  

When I was staying with my Mom in Texas over the summer, we had a baby 'possum that came to the back door every night for dinner. We left cat food, fruit, chicken, etc out for him every night. And then we started getting a skunky vistor, as well.

Would love a Virginia opossum as a pet one day, though!! A tame one.

I do currently have an STO named Oliver... He's a doll and I love him loads!!! He thinks he's tough and tries to look it from time to time, but it's usually a bluff... And even when he does bite, it doesn't hurt. I am hoping he'll have a wife this year 

Everybody who meets him falls head over heals in love with him!! So now he has a fan club  He's always happy to add to it, too  Oliver Egan | Facebook

Here are a few pics of him:




























Being tough:










His tank (which changes regularly):


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Oh god theres LOOOADS! Off the top of my head I can think of:
> STO's
> Virginia opossum
> Four eyed opossum
> ...


Not gonna go through and check each of those, but at least most of them are POSSUMS  The ones from Australia and the surrounding areas are possums, not OPOSSUMS


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here where i live we call them possums also... but we're hillbillies.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I am from The States and always called Virginia opossums, 'possums, as well  But that's just an Americanism  Plus, I'm half red neck... Might have something to do with it *lol*


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Not gonna go through and check each of those, but at least most of them are POSSUMS  The ones from Australia and the surrounding areas are possums, not OPOSSUMS


:lol2: I shall google when I sober up a bit and edit my post thankies :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

No big... One of the random bits of info stored in my head! *lol*

Oliver (my STO) has the most amazing prehensile tail!! He does use it as an extra limb and will hold onto you with it. And when he is going back to his tank, he uses it as balance to hang onto the side as he lowers himself onto the branch!  Very neat!!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

oh amalthea, what a little beauti, i am very jealous lol love the pici with his mouth open.

was watchin animals rescue usa of sumet like that the other day they got a possum from out a someones roof, it was massive with a white face n brown body n a tail like a rat, the guy said everyone kills them, how could people do that, i say send em all over to england n we will have em


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx, Mrs DD!  I love him LOADS!! He's an amazing little critter!

The possum you saw on tv was a Virginia opossum  They are considered vermin by a lot of Americans, but I agree with you... They are amazing!!

Here are a few (very poor quality) pics of the one I fed every night in Texas (my Mom still leaves food out for him, btw):


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

thats brill, just been watching vids of them on u tube this was my fav

YouTube - Feeding my possum

hope the link works :2thumb:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

spider_duck said:


> Oh god theres LOOOADS! Off the top of my head I can think of:
> STO's
> Virginia opossum
> Four eyed opossum
> ...


Just splitting hairs, sugar gliders aren't Opossums. Opossoms are American - suggies aren't American so are Possums


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2: i didnt know the difference between the two until amalthea pointed it out, i thought the word possum was slang :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Beatcha to it, Marie


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

:lol2: I never bother to read entire threads anymore so I didn't know! And just to split the hairs again (probably my own) - it's Australasian not Australian as it includes various surrounding islands such as Soloman islands and New Guinea. The word POSSUM also refers to only small or medium sized marsupials 

Just checked back ... yep, splitting my own hairs ... as if they're not split enough!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*LOL* Yup!! I said Australasian, too *giggles*

*pats Marie*


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Its too cold for my brain cells to work!! :blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll agree there!!! Roll on SUMMER!!! Apparently, "experts" say it's supposed to be one of the warmest years on record... These stories never say what these experts are experts at, though! And I seriously doubt it's weather *lol*


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I'll agree there!!! Roll on SUMMER!!! Apparently, "experts" say it's supposed to be one of the warmest years on record... These stories never say what these experts are experts at, though! And I seriously doubt it's weather *lol*


Mmm, dont they say that every year


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought so!! *lol*


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

a friend of mine rescued two virginia opossums a male and female that the RSPCA found dumped (god knows why someone would dump such a "most wanted" animal!)
they are both tame also ! the lucky man:lol2: but they are now at paradise wildlife park in their shows and they are trying to breed them whooo
stu


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Most wanted? Are they popular then? Personally I don't like them much really **, and I don't THINK they live long do they?

** It's just MY opinion - feel I have to almost justify that on here ... *

** On here = this forum NOT this thread - there I go justifying myself again! **


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think they are cute, but after seeing that one in Mom's yard, I have totally fallen for them! They are now probably in my top 10 wanted list!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

aww no there are lots of people wanting these: victory: we have a a list of people wanting opossums off of this pair when they eventualy breed.
they dont live long no but they are quite large and when tame can be very friendly and big enough to notice it climbing all over you lol (a good part of having a pet i think)
i know what you mean about having an opinion on this forum there seems fights on every thread:devil:
stu


----------

